# No te pueden quitar lo bailado



## gperson000

While reading a Spanish textbook, I encountered the phrase: 
_No te pueden quitar lo bailado._

According to the book, this phrase means, "They can't take away from you what you have danced".

If I were to write this statement, I would probably write:
_No te pueden quitar lo que has bailado._

Is the usage of "lo" here a shortened way of saying something more grammatically correct?

Thanks.


----------



## Rayines

gperson000 said:
			
		

> While reading a Spanish textbook, I encountered the phrase:
> _No te pueden quitar lo bailado._
> 
> According to the book, this phrase means, "They can't take away from you what you have danced".
> 
> If I were to write this statement, I would probably write:
> _No te pueden quitar lo que has bailado._
> 
> Is the usage of "lo" here a shortened way of saying something more grammatically correct?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, absolutely. "Bailado" has the fonction of a noun here (replacing to "lo que es/ha sido bailado", and "lo" is the neuter article.

You have *here* something else about it .


----------



## aleCcowaN

Other examples about adjectives, participles and adverbs used as nouns with "lo"

Lo mejor es enemigo de lo bueno. (saying)

Me gusta lo rápido que trabaja.

Lo cortés no quita lo valiente. (saying)


----------



## ch01_kelly

"No te pueden quitar lo bailado" is an expression that means that nobody can take away the things you have lived in your life from you. It doesn't refer specifically to something "danced", it is an idiomatic expression. It means the same as "nadie puede quitarte lo vivido" in the sense that you have to enjoy things in life because once you did them they will stay inside of you forever.


----------



## scriptum

Hi,

could anybody explain please the exact meaning of the saying "Lo cortés no quita lo valiente"? I couldn't find it in dictionaries.

Thanks!


----------



## Jellby

http://www.casaescritura.com/usos.htm#cortesvaliente

*Lo cortés no quita lo valiente*

Este popular refrán indica, sobre todo en sus orígenes, que se equivocan aquellas personas que pensaban que porque alguien fuera de buena cuna y hubiera gozado de una educación esmerada, tuviera buenos modales... no sería capaz de defender enérgicamente sus derechos e ideas en el caso de que fuese necesario. Hoy en día este dicho todavía ha ampliado más su significado y hace también referencia a que la posesión de una virtud no impide la posesión, al mismo tiempo, de otras virtudes.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Amplío un poquito

"Lo cortés no quita lo valiente" significaba que una persona de modales afectados y minuciosos no era necesariamente ajena a la agresividad necesaria para lograr las cosas. Que una persona sea amable y cortés no implica que no se trence a los puñetazos en caso de que sea insultado.

Ahora se extiende su uso a "la presencia de A no excluye la presencia de B, aunque A y B no suelan venir juntos"


----------



## Jazztronik

scriptum said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> could anybody explain please the exact meaning of the saying *"Lo cortés no quita lo valiente"*? I couldn't find it in dictionaries.
> 
> Thanks!


In English, this means that no matter if you are an educated (courteous) person, if you have to back/defend yourself, something or someone else and you have to be firm to achieve it, just do it (be valiant).


----------



## scriptum

Many, many thanks to all those who answered my question.


----------



## lazarus1907

The neutral article "lo" turns adjectives into nouns. Thus, "lo bueno" would be something like "whatever is good" or "all the good things", "lo gracioso" would be "the funny thing", and so forth.

You cannot do this with most adjectives related to human qualities:

Lo feliz (ej. me gusta lo feliz)

Instead of an adjective you can also use an adjective subordinate:

Lo que quieras (whatever you want, the thing you want).

This article is also used to emphasize the adjective, when this is followed by a relative clause:

¡Hay que ver lo lista que es! = ¡Hay que ver qué lista es!
Me asombra lo feliz que es (it amazes me how happy he/she is)

Finally (and if I haven´t forgotten anything), it goes together with the relative "lo cual".


----------



## mhp

scriptum said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> could anybody explain please the exact meaning of the saying "Lo cortés no quita lo valiente"? I couldn't find it in dictionaries.
> 
> Thanks!



Literally: Politeness does not take away strength.
(Politeness is not a sign of weakness.)


----------



## scriptum

_The neutral article "lo" turns adjectives into nouns. Thus, "lo bueno" would be something like "whatever is good" or "all the good things", "lo gracioso" would be "the funny thing", and so forth._

But is there any difference between "lo cortés" and "la cortesía", "lo valiente" and "el valor"?


----------



## lazarus1907

More or less. "El valor" is the quality of being brave. "Lo valiente" would be, more or less, "all the things or behaviours that can be regarded as brave". In any case, these are set expressions, because "lo" is normally not used with human qualities, as I said before.

"Lo extraño" can be translated as "the strange thing or things": Lo extraño es que haya venido (The strange thing is that he finally came).
"La extrañeza" is the quality of being strange. (Una extrañeza is a strange thing, but that´s different).


----------



## Rayines

> But is there any difference between "lo cortés" and "la cortesía", "lo valiente" and "el valor"?


"Lo cortés" implies "la cortesía", in some way, the same as "lo valiente" implies "el valor". In general terms, "Article + noun" is more frequently used than "Lo + adjective", although we could say that: "El uso de artículo + sustantivo *no quita* el uso de lo + adjetivo".


----------



## lazarus1907

Rayines said:
			
		

> "Lo cortés" implies "la cortesía", in some way, the same as "lo valiente" implies "el valor". In general terms, "Article + noun" is more frequently used than "Lo + adjective", although we could say that: "El uso de artículo + sustantivo *no quita* el uso de lo + adjetivo".


 The construction lo + adjective can be hard (or ackward) to replace by a single article + noun most of the time:

Lo raro es que te guste -> (sigo pensando)
Lo que te dije es verdad -> La susodicha frase es verdad (¡Uf!)
Lo que no comprendes es... -> El concepto que no comprendes (¿Y si no era un concepto? Podía ser un problema matemático)
Lo desagradable del asunto -> La parte desagradable del asunto
Lo que más cansa -> La actividad que más cansa (¿Y si no es una actividad?)
Lo correcto es... -> El hecho, comportamiento, palabra o frase.... correta  es... (un poco largo, ¿no?)

This "lo" makes life a lot easier. But again: It is very unusual with human qualities, such as valiente or brave.


----------



## Rayines

> This "lo" makes life a lot easier. But again: It is very unusual with human qualities, such as valiente or brave.


Yesss


----------



## scriptum

Let me see if I understand you correctly:
_lo + adjetivo_ is equivalent to an abstract noun if the adjective denotes a human quality. Example: lo valiente = el valor.
In all the other cases _lo + adjetivo_ is equivalent to _what is + adjective_. Example: _Lo correcto = what is correct, lo desagradable = what is unpleasant._ Am I mistaken?


----------



## Rayines

scriptum said:
			
		

> Let me see if I understand you correctly:
> _lo + adjetivo_ is equivalent to an abstract noun if the adjective denotes a human quality. Example: lo valiente = el valor.
> In all the other cases _lo + adjetivo_ is equivalent to _what is + adjective_. Example: _Lo correcto = what is correct, lo desagradable = what is unpleasant._ Am I mistaken?


You can say it like that . Also in the case of "lo correcto", you could speak about "la corrección". ¿Do you understand?


----------



## scriptum

Rayines said:
			
		

> You can say it like that . Also in the case of "lo correcto", you could speak about "la corrección". ¿Do you understand?


 
I hope so. Thanks again to everybody!


----------



## scriptum

Hi again, everybody.
I have another question about the same saying. It seems that there are two versions of the phrase:
1. Lo cortés no quita lo valiente.
2. Lo cortés no quita a lo valiente.
Is there any difference between them?
Thanks. I hope I don't bore you all to death.


----------



## mariente

I know the first phrase. The second one, with the "a", I ve never heard it.


----------



## Rayines

Para mi "quitar" lleva preposición *a* cuando el objeto directo es una persona: "Quitó *a *sus enemigos del camino".


----------



## scriptum

The quote goes thus:
"Mi padre no está más adelantado ni ha salido mejor librado, según dicen, que los demás pretendientes; pero Pepita, para cumplir el refrán de que lo cortés no quita a lo valiente, se esmera en mostrarle la amistad más franca, afectuosa y desinteresada."
 
(Juan Valera, Pepita Jiménez)


----------



## mariente

Nunca escuché esa frase con la a  . Conozco "lo cortés no quita lo valiente"


----------



## Rayines

scriptum said:
			
		

> The quote goes thus:
> "Mi padre no está más adelantado ni ha salido mejor librado, según dicen, que los demás pretendientes; pero Pepita, para cumplir el refrán de que lo cortés no quita a lo valiente, se esmera en mostrarle la amistad más franca, afectuosa y desinteresada."
> 
> (Juan Valera, Pepita Jiménez)


Ten en cuenta que es un libro bastante clásico. Probablemente sea una forma que ya no se use tanto (aunque espera alguna opinión española, ya que creo que el autor lo es) .


----------



## mariente

Puede ser, pero también en los libros he visto cada error como díselo cuando es dícelo o en seguida cuando es enseguida


----------



## mhp

scriptum said:
			
		

> The quote goes thus:
> "Mi padre no está más adelantado ni ha salido mejor librado, según dicen, que los demás pretendientes; pero Pepita, para cumplir el refrán de que lo cortés no quita a lo valiente, se esmera en mostrarle la amistad más franca, afectuosa y desinteresada."
> 
> (Juan Valera, Pepita Jiménez)


 I think it is a simple misunderstanding. 
With “a” it would mean “politeness does not detract from the brave”, which is not exactly the same as the original: Politeness does not imply weakness.


----------



## mariente

The "a", as from what i know, is wrong, it can be perfectly possible to find that kind of mistakes on books


----------



## mhp

mariente said:
			
		

> The "a", as far as  I know, is wrong. It is perfectly possible to find that kind of mistake in books



I agree 
I hope you don't mind a few minor corrections.


----------



## scriptum

I understand. Thanks all!


----------



## aleCcowaN

Encontré en el Corpus diacrónico de la RAE 10 casos 

Entre los 9 de España

"lo cortés no quita a lo valiente"

2 obras de Benito Pérez Galdós (de 1874 y 1876)
1 obra de Francisco Ayala (1962)

"lo cortés no quita lo valiente"

6 casos en total, uno de cada uno de estos autores

Julián Zugasti y Sáenz (1876)
Miguel de Unamuno (1905)
Concepción Castella de Zavala (1939)
Pío Baroja (1944)
Joaquín Calvo-Sotelo (1954)
Alfonso Grosso (1961)

y un caso de Cuba

"lo cortés no quita lo bizarro"

Guillermo Cabrera Infante - Tres tristes tigres (1964)

En el Corpus del español actual hay 22 casos, todos sin la preposición "a"

Es la primera vez que tomo nota de esta versión con "a" y continuando el análisis de Inés, quitar se trata de un verbo transitivo que usa "a" cuando se trata de personas, animales y cosas personificadas. En este caso habría que interpretar que "lo cortés" y "lo valiente" son cualidades personificadas, como si se tratara de dioses del panteón romano, y por eso nos a sonado antiguo a varios, y quizá eso justifique su ausencia en el Corpus actual y la versión que todos damos por común.


----------



## phil_66

En inglés se dice "They can´t take away the good times".


----------

